# Become a 4th Dan in 5 Minutes



## Zoran (Jun 29, 2002)

Click Here


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 29, 2002)

wow thats awesome and here i have been just wasting all these years training and now they come out with this... hummm now where to get the 1.4 million dollars... hummm maybe i can go hook up with ashida kim and do some contract killing some place over seas lol


----------



## Zoran (Jun 29, 2002)

Well, if you really need the money...try this thread;

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2493


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 29, 2002)

lol yeah i got one of those emails a few weeks ago.... the sad thing is that there are some suckers out there that will fall for that


----------



## Zoran (Jun 29, 2002)

I get one a month now.:shrug:  Always a different story. 

Good story lines, nice plots, the ending is predictable. I give 3 1/2 stars.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 29, 2002)

you know if the jackass writing those things would apply that great writing talent to a book they would be making millions lol


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2002)

I had a power outage in the middle of the upload and I am not a cabbage!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## tonbo (Jul 16, 2002)

That was INCREDIBLE!!  

Now, I am a 4th Dan, and able to lay  a serious whuppin on anybody I want to!!  After only a 10 second download, I am a true *master*, ready to rock and roll with the best of them!!  Why, I don't think I need to......

.....wait......

Oh, blast.  That was just the 60 second version.  Now it's gone.  Sheeeesh.  Now I gotta come up with a couple million dollars, or.....*gasp*.....do it the hard way......

Good thing my application with Ninja Burger was accepted.   

Thanks for the laugh....

Peace--

:rofl:


----------



## Yari (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey

I found a way to mental loop it.

There is just 1 slight problem, that I forget that I've already looped it once, so I start all over....

Hey

I found a way to mental loop it.

There is just 1 slight problem, that I forget that I've already looped it once, so I start all over....

Hey

I found a way to mental loop it.

There is just 1 slight problem, that I forget that I've already looped it once, so I start all over....

Hey

I found a way to mental loop it.

There is just 1 slight problem, that I forget that I've already looped it once, so I start all over....



/Yari


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 9, 2002)

Please, please, please tell me they were joking.
It's so hard to tell these days...:asian:


----------



## Seig (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *Please, please, please tell me they were joking.
> It's so hard to tell these days...:asian: *


What could possibly make you think they are joking?


----------



## Zoran (Oct 10, 2002)

I just took their 10 minute 8th dan course. Although, it did take me 12 minutes. I guess I'm a little slow.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 10, 2002)

I feel like an idiot... for a second I thought it was real...

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 10, 2002)

At first I thought it was real because I expected a video program or certificate for $$$. But no, just good old fashioned humor.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 14, 2002)

(wiping sweat off forehead)
Thank God it was a joke...it would destroy my faith in humanity if they were serious...:asian:


----------



## thesensei (Oct 30, 2002)

swweeeettt!!!  when can i test for 5th???


and now, i'm finally a yellow belt!!!  feels good...


----------



## Eraser (Nov 10, 2002)

HEy.. WOW.. that was a trip.. and now im a 4th dan.. whoo hoo.. world look out!!!  hahahahaha!!
THanks for the laugh!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 18, 2002)

Well that was very nice and enlightening! When I think of all the years I wasted just reaching first dan, and in a few minutes I'm all the way up to fourth dan? Where did I go wrong???


----------



## JDenz (Dec 18, 2002)

that was pretty good you set it up well I really thought that it was a serious thing from your post lol


----------



## D.Cobb (Dec 25, 2002)

Oh man, I am so p****d off! I thought it was real... Now that I know otherwise, I have had to console myself by settling for 2nd and sending $US145.00 away for one of those 2 cd sets. At least with them you get a genuine rank.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
--Dave


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 3, 2003)

what...it didn't work for you guys?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2003)

You can become a licensed minister in the same amount of time!


----------

